# Non-Running Toro Snow Master 20.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just got a Toro Snow Master 20 that is currently not running.

Model- 38030
Serial- 8003129

Few problems I noticed in the 3 minutes I spent looking at it so far.
- No Spark (spark plug that came out of it was a Champion RJ18Y)
- Electric starter spins but doesn't throw the gear out to engage the fly wheel

The motor is free, pulls over easily and the impeller in the front turns and touches the ground.

What's common problems with these? Also what should I mix the fuel at? 32:1, 40:1?

(I have the top cover for it)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe 32:1 ( 4 oz./Gal ).
Obviously try new plug. Are you trying to start with old gas/oil, if so put new in.
Make sure plug line is intact.
Try some Sea Foam in with gas.
Make sure fuel lines are all connected.
Most common problem - AGE.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, it's 32:1. My neighbour just gave me one of these. works great. Pulled it from his shed, hadn't used it in 5 years, 2 pulls and it started. Very easy machine to flood..do not over prime. May want to prime as you pull but 2 pushes on the bulb is enough.
Good luck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tomorrow's project is going to be new fuel line and checking all the wires. 

I dumped the tank but nothing came out, put some fresh gas in but didn't mess with it much more after that.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*toro toro toro*



Mark13;964175 said:


> I just got a Toro Snow Master 20 that is currently not running.
> 
> Model- 38030
> Serial- 8003129
> ...


wd 40 or or fluid film on the starter gear pinion and let it soak for a bit, the fuel can be 25-50 to one, the plugs the right one-but get a new one and gap it 25 thousands clearance, use sea foam in the fuel mix and a few drops in the tank before you ad the fresh fuel.

at most you may need a new scraper blade and plug for it. 

leon


----------

